# Review: Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Barrier WxB shoe covers



## Bill4 (Jan 13, 2015)

I love these! I wear a size 10.5 shoe and ordered the Large - tight I would order one size up beyond that. The tight covers wont last as long but they fit good.


----------

